# NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE



## Branded0ne (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to the oil shop and told the guy to put full synthetic oil in my car. The person was fobbish and said "okay okay". My car has always has had fully synthetic in it. Like the sang "Once you go synthetic you never go back". So the guy ended up not putting synthetic. And i had found this out after my next oil change there... So i wondering if that had messed up my engine really bad?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (Branded0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branded0ne* »_I went to the oil shop and told the guy to put full synthetic oil in my car. The person was fobbish and said "okay okay". My car has always has had fully synthetic in it. Like the sang "Once you go synthetic you never go back". So the guy ended up not putting synthetic. And i had found this out after my next oil change there... So i wondering if that had messed up my engine really bad?









Not being able to switch between synthetic and non-synthetic is an old wive's tale, ignore it.
That said, I'd raise holy hell with the shop and demand that they change your oil again, on their dime this time, and this time, make darn good and sure they use the oil you requested.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (shipo)*

Aslong as it was good quality api SL or acea A3 rated oil i can't see there being any problems.
In fact it's hard to see why any good quality oil could f****** something up, aslong as it's changed at the manufacturers intervals, and just because your using fully synthetic doesnt mean much unless it's of a brand name and has the approvals of either vw or api or acea.
You can do far more damage labouring the engine or driving with a low below minimum oil level!
The garage put a new turbo on mine and sent the head off for valve work, they put quantum sinta gold 5w/40 in it and it seems to be using more oil now than when i was using fuchs 10w/40 semi-synth and the mobil 10w/40 semi which i first put in since buying the car, and the oil consumption was minimal didnt burn any for weeks of hard driving, yet a few nights of hard thrashing and it can use 250ml on the dipstick.
I'm topping it up with mobil 10w/40 until my next oil change, i was going to use fully synth but because of the cost and also the oil consumption increase much better to use semi syn and not only is it cheaper but it doesnt seem to get burned up.
But of course this can vary on all engines some are suited better to one oil than another, part of the trail and error thing..


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (Branded0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branded0ne* »_I went to the oil shop and told the guy to put full synthetic oil in my car. The person was fobbish and said "okay okay". My car has always has had fully synthetic in it. Like the sang "Once you go synthetic you never go back". So the guy ended up not putting synthetic. And i had found this out after my next oil change there... So i wondering if that had messed up my engine really bad?









Relax. Nothing to worry about. The real problem is what oil did they put in and is it VW approved???
Don't take your car to a lube place, they are ALL a bunch of numb nuts!
If you have a space to do it, do it yourself. It is the easiest maintenance thing you can do and saves you money and headache unless your a numb nuts.
Look at the FAQ and see what oil you can use, it is VW 502.00
Jason


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_Aslong as it was good quality api SL or acea A3 rated oil i can't see there being any problems.
In fact it's hard to see why any good quality oil could f****** something up, aslong as it's changed at the manufacturers intervals, and just because your using fully synthetic doesnt mean much unless it's of a brand name and has the approvals of either vw or api or acea.
You can do far more damage labouring the engine or driving with a low below minimum oil level!
The garage put a new turbo on mine and sent the head off for valve work, they put quantum sinta gold 5w/40 in it and it seems to be using more oil now than when i was using fuchs 10w/40 semi-synth and the mobil 10w/40 semi which i first put in since buying the car, and the oil consumption was minimal didnt burn any for weeks of hard driving, yet a few nights of hard thrashing and it can use 250ml on the dipstick.
I'm topping it up with mobil 10w/40 until my next oil change, i was going to use fully synth but because of the cost and also the oil consumption increase much better to use semi syn and not only is it cheaper but it doesnt seem to get burned up.
But of course this can vary on all engines some are suited better to one oil than another, part of the trail and error thing..

You've completely missed the point, the OP has a 2005 vintage 1.8T motor in his car, and that motor ABSOLUTELY REQUIRES the use of both a synthetic oil AND a synthetic oil that is on the VW/Audi approved list of oils. Putting conventional oil in such a high strung beastie like the 1.8T is a recipe for sludge formation. Period, full stop, the end.


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
You've completely missed the point, the OP has a 2005 vintage 1.8T motor in his car, and that motor ABSOLUTELY REQUIRES the use of both a synthetic oil AND a synthetic oil that is on the VW/Audi approved list of oils. Putting conventional oil in such a high strung beastie like the 1.8T is a recipe for sludge formation. Period, full stop, the end.


game, set, match.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NON-SYNTHETIC MISTAKE (golfer007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfer007* »_

game, set, match.









Jeez ... we're talking 1 change here - unless the OP left it in much longer than 5k miles, no harm, no foul.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

yea, one oil change isnt going to lead to catestrophic sludge formation, but that is unacceptable none the less.
i would never return to said establishment


----------

